

Go Static Analysis Tools by Alan Donovan [video] - fhs
http://vimeo.com/114736889

======
fhs
Slides if you want to follow along: [http://talks.golang.org/2014/static-
analysis.slide#1](http://talks.golang.org/2014/static-analysis.slide#1)

